# Impedancia altavoces casco



## micc (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola, puse un post ayer preguntando como medir la impedancia de unos microaltavoces para casco de moto, pero no lo encuentro, paso a explicar más detalladamente mi problema: tengo dos walkis con salida jack a los que quería conectar dos altavoces y microfono  para utilizar en el casco de la moto, los altavoces originales que tiene son de 35 w y 4oh de impedancia pero son muy grandes y no me caben en el casco,  y tengo unos altavoces muy pequeños planos, de 1 mm de grosor y 2 cms de diametro que si que me caben en el casco pero no se que impedancia tienen. He preparado el invento  con los altavoces planos y funciona pero suenan a la vez los dos altavoces  planos del casco y el del walki, mientras que si le pongo los altavoces originales (35w 4oh) sólamente suenan los del casco. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que sólo suenen los del casco?. No tengo grandes conocimiento de electrónica pero me apaño, agradecería vuestra ayuda


----------



## micc (Ago 20, 2008)

perdón, no son 35 w sino mm


----------

